# Kona's First Bath (here at home) PICS!!!



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I know how ya'll LOVE puppy pictures... so.... here are a few from his first bath last night (can't wait to add them to his puppy scrapbook) and a few other random pictures!
He also learned how to come up the steps on his own this morning, so we took a video of that to put here to show you! Hope that's okay too! wasn't sure if I needed to post it in the youtube videos thread or not. Question **** why do they eat their doo doo? LOL I read things you can do to make it less appealing uke: but why do they do it? Is there something I am doing wrong, or a lack of something he needs in his diet?

After his bath! (he loved it btw)









Wet Kona pics!









After the blow dry! POOF!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:

















He fights for the cats spot on the back of the couch :croc:









And the video of him boucing up the stairs!!!!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

he is so cute!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhhh I am in LOVE with Kona!!! What a sweet little thing. I loves his "jump" before he even got close to the steps!! You must be having a ball with him!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Brooke...he is so cute! He's got such an expressive little face. You must be having a ball!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, he really makes me want a puppy! What a cutie pie! He is so charming!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that video, takes me back to when mine were that size.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now I REALLY want a puppy.. I love how he jumps to get up the stairs and then bouncing around inside.. severe puppy withdrawls right now.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kona is so cute. I enjoyed the video. I miss that furball size but not the potty training part at that stage.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya, the potty training isn't fun, but let me tell you. We've had him 5 days and NO accidents yet in the house. YIPPIE! aside from the one on my sons bed the first day, and he's YET to take him back in his room. LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh no I have come down with Puppyitis big time after watching that video. love Kona's little hops. He is so stinkin cute. Congrats you must be having a blast Brooke.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohhh he is soooo cute and sweet. :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. I am having a blast, we all are. Hubby is loving that he'll go and snuggle with him in bed before he will with me! *huff* and the kids argue over who gets to carry him around all day!  LOL Is it weird to have MHS before the one you have is 9 weeks old? LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, Thats precious! Very cute!

No advice on the poop eating..THANKFULLY, Gucci will barely eat real food much less her poop. lol, but I know there are TONS of threads on here about it and it seems like the standard ideas (ie. pineapple) don't work for many havs, but hot sauce does the trick! lol (not on the food, but on the poop)

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought we were past the poop eating. I haven't seen Shelby do that in a long time. But yesterday we were playing out in the snow and Kodi finally found a spot that was Ok and he pooped. Shelby must have thought we put out the warm buffet because she couldn't get there fast enough. Luckily I stopped her before she got it all. Yuck!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God poop eating is not on my list of things to handle (at least this time around ). The photos are adorable and your video of sweet Kona make me almost forget the ongoing potty issues and make me want a baby too. What a cutie he is . . . and obviously brilliant.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

BrookenKona said:


> Thanks ya'll. I am having a blast, we all are. Hubby is loving that he'll go and snuggle with him in bed before he will with me! *huff* and the kids argue over who gets to carry him around all day!  LOL Is it weird to have MHS before the one you have is 9 weeks old? LOL


You sound so much like us! We had severe MHS after only having Bonnie a week or two. And having 2 pups has helped SO much with 4 kids arguing who gets the puppy to snuggle. We got Bonnie in late Oct and Duncan in early Jan! LOL!
Kona is just a sweetie peach! I am in love with the little man!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh boy... My purse is going to be screaming at me.. NO MORE.. NO MORE!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

omg that pup is adorable!!

i got mugsy at 10 months so i have not had that 'tiny puppy' experience with a hav.

joe


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly and Billy were "exploring" in the yard on Thursday, and found (oh, this is NOT pleasant), SQUIRREL poop under the big tree that has a squirrels' nest on top.

You'd think they had found an All-You-Can-Eat-for-$5 BUFFET! :suspicious:

I guess I have my work cut out for me once the snow melts: getting rid of all the "yummies" before they go outside! Oy...:frusty:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I adore the picture of Kona on the back of the couch. My Lilly loves that spot also. I call her my catdog. ound:*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cute little hopper!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kona is very very cute!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kona is very cute!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh Kona is such an adorable bouncy baby!!!
Look at that daredevil!!
sooo cute!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! Love the way puppies bounce and jump. Makes we want to get a third one lol

What puppy food are you feeding Kona and how often?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, Kona is PRECIOUS! I can't believe how tiny he is. I think Pablo was 1.5x his size at 9 weeks, LOL. He's such a sweet little baby boy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, Kona is just adorable! I love the movie you posted. He has such an inquisitive little face and he is so spunky. I am impressed that he is already climbing or should I say jumping up the stairs, too cute.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kona is just as cute as can be. Enjoy this stage they grow up so fast.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona is eating Blue Buffalo and he is eating breakfast, and dinner, and lunch. I stop feeding him about 5:00 so that he has his last potty before he goes to be with us.


----------

